# Summer Shrooms



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

I havent been out in the wopods since morels ended due to work but Im gearing up to get out in July, is anyone having any luck yet with Chickens, Trumpets, Chants or Hedgehogs?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Saw some early boletes,coral mushrooms and jelly fungus. Heard black trumpets, chants just starting to come up, pining stage I assume.


----------



## judy j (Nov 7, 2012)

What part of MN are they starting? Thanks


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

never got the exact location.not too far from Twin cities tho.


----------



## jiskierka (May 6, 2014)

I spent several hours in the woods here on the north side of the cities on Friday. After attending Mike's summer mushroom class I figured I better get out and look. At least for good spots. Mike's class was just as awesome as the spring mushroom class btw. I did not find any tasty ones but I did find some very colorful not so tasty ones.


----------



## eksophia (Mar 3, 2014)

Definitely finding chicken here-about an hour north of the twin cities. Had some last night! Yum :-D In my experience, we don't tend to find chanterelles until about mid July


----------



## mushy galore (Jul 11, 2014)

Here are some summer mushrooms picked this week in Washington County.


----------

